#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Reference Books

## msmitesh

plz see these books............ :(clap): 





  Similar Threads: Reference Books for IES examinations Request for IES-MECHANICAL reference books PSU reference books for CS branch Reference Books or Textbooks Reference books for GATE EE.

----------


## lubnaa

Hello!  Is there anyone who is preparing for JEST? If yes please tell me which portions to cover for theoretical CS..

----------

